# .pub file



## mrkarter77 (Jul 11, 2006)

i have a .pub publisher file but no publisher, i need to access this file and cant open it, what can i use?


----------



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

Download Microsoft Publisher!!!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

You can't download Office. And to open a Publisher file, you need Publisher. 
Which, again, AFAIK is not a download. (I sincerely don't grasp what PRP wants to say.)

The crucial point is what you actually wish to do with the .pub file in hand. Do you need to simply view/read this file or do you want to edit it?

*a. Editing a Publisher file without Publisher, when page layout & graphics are important*
- Either order the demo disc from Microsoft or buy the full program.
- Ask the originator of the file to save it in another format, which you know you are able to edit.
- Use the shareware "PDF Creator Plus 3.0.003" to convert it to PDF, and then any of the various freeware/shareware PDF-to-Word converters available, to finally end up with an MS Word document.

*b. Editing a Publisher file without Publisher, when only the content is important (forget graphics)*
- Publisher files are virtually ASCII files. Open them in Wordpad (since Notepad has a filesize limit). However, saving them in Text Format will remove all layout.

*c. Viewing/Reading a Publisher file without Publisher*
- There is no viewer for Publisher (like there are for Word & Excel).
- Tell the originator how he/she can Save Publisher 2003 files in formats that others can view.
- Alternatively, if you cannot contact the file's originator, consider aforementioned by-pass solutions.


----------



## fredmh (May 2, 2006)

Hi mrkarter77:

You still have an open post in the HJT forum:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=107622

Have you completed my fix from 7/15? Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## mrkarter77 (Jul 11, 2006)

this doesnt work, i have got the fine in word format now from the original owner, but the pdf creater thing didnt work for .pub files


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear the PDF Creator didn't work, because its creators claim it does convert PUB to PDF.
Anyhow, the "open a pub file without Publisher" is by far the single most common question on Publisher, yet Microsoft does nothing about it.


----------



## mrkarter77 (Jul 11, 2006)

hmm yes, you do no though that microsoft does sem to be a bit lazy and untrust worty, as even they dont trust their own server, and use others hahaha


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Right now you can download a Beta of Office 2007. This includes Publisher.
http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Microsoft_Office_System_2007/1148403176/1
Tell it NOT to delete your old office install. Load it, then you can open this file and save it in a format that you need.
This version will work until sometime next year last I heard.

Hopes this helps.


----------

